# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  What is the point in Jez?!?!

## Chris_2k11

Seriously... what's the point in him?  :Confused:  He's been given no storyline, he adds nothing to the show, and well erm.. he's just a waste of space really isn't he?!  :Searchme:   :Embarrassment:  

Am I the only one who thinks this?  :Confused: 

P.S. His acting certainly isn't up to scratch either.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

well you see i like to think of him as an extra with a few more lines

----------


## di marco

> Seriously... what's the point in him?  He's been given no storyline, he adds nothing to the show, and well erm.. he's just a waste of space really isn't he?!   
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this? 
> 
> P.S. His acting certainly isn't up to scratch either.


yeh hes so pointless! and i think that about his acting too, how the hell he was picked from hollyoaks on the pull ill never know, surely there were people better than him?

----------


## Em

> well you see i like to think of him as an extra with a few more lines


  :Rotfl:  haa haa thats so true  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

> yeh hes so pointless! and i think that about his acting too, how the hell he was picked from hollyoaks on the pull ill never know, surely there were people better than him?


oh my god he was picked from that? My little brother can act better than him

----------


## di marco

> oh my god he was picked from that? My little brother can act better than him


yeh he was! i know loads of people who could do a better job! i was going to apply for that but thought there would be loads of people way better than me, if jez was the best then i think ill apply next time lol!

----------


## Abbie

wow thats so cool you really should apply!!!

----------


## di marco

> wow thats so cool you really should apply!!!


yeh i might do next time, 1) cos i obviously have a chance if people like jez were the best there! and 2) ill be older so it wont matter that my mum wont approve lol!

----------


## Abbie

wow thats so cool how old do you have to be?

----------


## di marco

> wow thats so cool how old do you have to be?


erm im not sure, i think it was 16 - 24

anyway, back on topic, jez is so boring, he needs to be given a storyline, but id probably fall asleep through it lol!

----------


## Em

He is the most pointless character - he seems to only be there to make joe jealous of how much cash he has!

has he ever had a storyline other than the royalty thing? and anyone else think its weird he never had a girlfriend? or showed any intrest in girls?

----------


## di marco

> and anyone else think its weird he never had a girlfriend? or showed any intrest in girls?


i never thought of that before, that is weird, hes never spoke about them or anything, maybe its just cos hes dull lol!

----------


## Florijo

Didn't Jez get chosen in that Hollyoaks: On the Pull thing at the same time as Louise? It seems strange as she has been given more time on screen than he ever has. She was involved in the drug rape storyline and now this thing with Sean and Jez has had nothing decent whatsoever.

----------


## di marco

> Didn't Jez get chosen in that Hollyoaks: On the Pull thing at the same time as Louise? It seems strange as she has been given more time on screen than he ever has. She was involved in the drug rape storyline and now this thing with Sean and Jez has had nothing decent whatsoever.


thats cos louise is a better actress and a better character than jez

----------


## Florijo

> thats cos louise is a better actress and a better character than jez


Yeah I know. Maybe that is what the producers think as well and that is why he is still so pointless after all this time as she is not.

----------


## Em

> thats cos louise is a better actress and a better character than jez


just what i was going to say! I didnt like her at first but she is ok now

----------


## Abbie

i know i do feel sorry for him as has never really been given a storyline

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Didn't Jez get chosen in that Hollyoaks: On the Pull thing at the same time as Louise? It seems strange as she has been given more time on screen than he ever has. She was involved in the drug rape storyline and now this thing with Sean and Jez has had nothing decent whatsoever.


And also the love triangle with Ben & Lisa.

----------


## Abbie

> And also the love triangle with Ben & Lisa.


oh yer lol i remember that, since then i actually like louise

----------

